
Protect Our Gits, Stop Foxtrots Now - gsylvie
http://bit-booster.blogspot.com/2016/02/no-foxtrots-allowed.html
======
gsylvie
Anyone else ever run into these? I've noticed PHP's git history is infested
with them. Hard to avoid without a pre-receive hook, since "git pull" without
"\--rebase" creates this type of merge out of the box.

